# IT's Sunday what new schwinn's did we find this week???  Weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Jul 22, 2012)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage SCHWINN bikes/parts/Fun stuff did we find this week???

Post some pictures and show us what you got.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a rusty postwar Schwinn b6


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Just a rusty postwar Schwinn b6




Was this the one on ebay? if so NICE!!


----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2012)

*Prewar B6*

This looks like a different B6 the tank seems to have alot more cancer than the one on ebay. Just curious but would like to know what you gave for it, The one on ebay sold for $4350.00 Cool bike though.


----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2012)

Take that back it does look really similar. The seller never gave a good pic of the other side of the tank on the one on ebay. Glad to see Nick got the bike.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 22, 2012)

*ebay*

yes it was the one on ebay and SANTI GOT the bike. parts will be for sale shortly LOL


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 22, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> yes it was the one on ebay and SANTI GOT the bike. parts will be for sale shortly LOL




Everything is spoken for sorry!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 22, 2012)

*a yeah*

i would hope so for that money


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 22, 2012)

*just closed the deal*

not that i need but i just got a killer deal on a hanging tank for a prewar cantilever auto cycle finally!!!  now trying to get his jewel tank...odd enough saame color as the frame


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 22, 2012)

Picked up a 1940 Tall/20" frame BC model from a fellow Caber. Has Mead badge holes so I'm guessing it was a Crusader similar to the one posted up a while back. Missing original fenders and tank of course and a little worse for wear. It'll make a fine rider, always happy to have another tall one no matter what it is. 

Also some other junk..


----------



## jd56 (Jul 22, 2012)

Haven't gotten a confirmation but, trying to acquire a 58 Corvette. Waiting on soulshine73...hope his email is working....hopefully I'll really be a schwinn guy soon. Yahooooo


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 22, 2012)

*Awesome*



vintage2wheel said:


> i would hope so for that money




Great score Eric


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2012)

found this fresh schwinn ranger motorbike today out in the country.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 22, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> found this fresh schwinn ranger motorbike today out in the country.
> View attachment 58728View attachment 58729View attachment 58727View attachment 58730[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow!!!!  Great find


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 23, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> found this fresh schwinn ranger motorbike today out in the country.
> View attachment 58728View attachment 58729View attachment 58727View attachment 58730




Awesome!! AND it is the TALL size frame. I love it and want it. Killer score.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 24, 2012)

*just a diggin'*

A couple hours of digging through boxes this past weekend came up with this...some Schwinn, some not, and not including more literature for my library.

GenuineRides


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 24, 2012)

Lots of goodies there Chris
Congrats!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 24, 2012)

GenuineRides said:


> A couple hours of digging through boxes this past weekend came up with this...some Schwinn, some not, and not including more literature for my library.
> 
> GenuineRides




Good score Chris congrats. A lot of spare parts that will come in handy


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2012)

I know I'm kinda late, but I've had a busy weekend, and I'm just today getting two bikes I bought out of the boxes. this is the Schwinn.
I've always liked the look of the DX and this one is one that caught my eye.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 26, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I know I'm kinda late, but I've had a busy weekend, and I'm just today getting two bikes I bought out of the boxes. this is the Schwinn.
> I've always liked the look of the DX and this one is one that caught my eye.




Sweet Dx  I love the Dx's also !!


----------

